# Need help in Amarillo



## applebwoi (Jun 20, 2006)

A lady called me yesterday and her son has MS and he is interested in trying bee venom therapy. I told them that I couldn't do it since I'm not trained and that there could be potential risks involved but that I'd check on Bee Source. Do any of you know someone in West Texas, Oklahoma or Eastern New Mexico who might be able to visit with this lady and/or apply apitheripy to her son? Let me know and I'll pass on the info.

thanks,

Charlie


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't personally know anyone but if you don't get a response from anyone try http://www.apitherapy.com. The American Apitherapy Association maintains a list of apitherapists in different areas.


----------



## applebwoi (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I'll give it a try.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

Well intentioned professional help is nice, but if all else fails any one can rustle up a few bees out of the bushes and sting themselves.

Dangerous? Not nearly as dangerous as an injection of a licenced medicine.

Health is our natural state. Animals in the wild organise their own health. It is only ****-sapiens who think they need some one else to hold their hand when they are sick.

Cheers,

JohnS


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

I agree whole heartedly, John. I suggested the American Apicultural Society because I don't know any beekeepers in Texas who will provide the bees or their stings and the American Apitherapy Society maintains a list of beekeepers who will. 
Susan


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

I just went through a similar situation but with carpal tunnel. I asked if everyone who would be around the bees had been stung before and they all had with no negative side effects. I then told them how we go about it and then sent them off with a few bees to do the stinging on their own. 
Just because they want stings doesn't mean you have to accept the liability of doing it for them.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

CP, carpal tunnel? That surprises me as John has a bad case of "hive tool carpel tunnel" and he gets stung LOTS. It either doesn't work for that condition or his case would be much worse without the stings. 
Did you get any feedback on if there were positive results? 
Sheri


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

..............Probably the later, Sheri.

The body does not heal isolated conditions, separate limbs, selected organs, etc., as separate entities. Pain signals 'urgent' over 'can wait' to some degree, as does the brain’s memory of survival priorities, but we err when we attempt to heal various conditions independently. 

If a medicine is good for us, if it is suited to our individual needs, we will have more energy and the repair and recovery process can proceed proportionate to the rise in energy. It is our own body that does the healing, not the medicine. 

If you have read Mike McInnes in his two books, The Hibernation Diet and The Honey Revolution, you will be familiar with the terms, Energy Budget, Metabolic Disorders and Recovery Mode etc. 

Health is similar to credit unused on the Visa Card. We draw on reserves, then replace them as stored energy. If we overdraw, we have to have some slow time for renewing, and if we don't renew sufficiently we may stay in low energy mode so long that our condition becomes chronic, permanent and fatal. All degenerative diseases are the product of this process.

Bee Venom (the Melitin in particular) stimulates the entire recovery system, including the mental acuity. In the case of honey (extracted honey could hardly be free of Melitin considering the odd squashed bee) it stimulates rats to take more chances and be more venturesome. This is both indicative of and critical to, the healing process.

Maybe JohnK just needs a vacation!

Cheers and Good Health!

JohnS

PS: A New Zealand company is now adding extra venom to honey to market as Honey Plus Venom. That sounds like a winner to me.


----------

